# Printable Michaels 40% off Coupon : Valid thru August 30



## raider4251

Michaels ~ The Arts and Crafts Store

Just in case someone needs it.


----------



## devilangel

cool thanks will definally come in handy
want another pumpking holder


----------



## gromit05

Awesome! Thanks for linking coupon!!


----------



## MonkeyBasic

Great. Thanks!


----------



## wilbret

Ever notice how Michael's is really good at putting the stuff you want on sale when you have a 40% off coupon?

We went to Michael's a couple weeks ago to buy a Lemax, but they didn't have the one we wanted out. They told us to come back the next day, we said that the coupon we have expires today... they said, don't worry, there's another 40% off coupon in the paper tomorrow.

Well, we went the next day with the new 40% off coupon, and lo and behold the Lemax stuff is on sale for 25% off. The manager wouldn't work with us, so we left.

I went to another Michael's, and plead my case and that manager DID give me the 40% off.

It always amazes me how people see the world so differently. Customer service pays dividends, as I know which Michael's I will visit from now on.


----------



## DeaditeDan

Awesome thank you!


----------



## blackbutterflyRN

yay! thanks!!


----------



## voodoo willy

I'm usimg thid tomorrow. THANKS!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Oh thanks so much, I really do appreciate it when you guys post these. I use them all the time. Especially this time of year*.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Thanks for help - now what to use it on...


----------



## halloweenbarb

t h a n k - y o u !!


----------



## RRguy

Always looking for good deals. Thanks.


----------



## Tish

Awesome! Thank you! I have some 20% off coupons that were posted here the other day that I hadn't used yet but these 40% ones are better!


----------



## EvilMel

Thank you!


----------



## dionicia

Thanks for posting this. Just used mine on a countdown sign.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Thank ya! Love good deals!


----------



## Tish

I used mine last night on a countdown sign as well. Thanks again!


----------



## darth stygian

GOT My Countdown sign too 
Thanks for posting the coupon

My daughter bought some beads (making the skelleton hands) and saved there as well.


----------



## Winnie Sanderson

These always help so much THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## RRguy

Used mine yesterday. Didn't have much money on me at the time. I bought a skull-shaped tea candle holder. I have the coupon saved to my puter. Hope to go again next Friday.


----------



## sumrtym

Thanks for the coupon. Used it on one of the skull busts, made it under $12. BTW, the skull bust really is nice. The store I went to had 4-5 in stock.


----------



## guitarist155

will be using this in the next couple of days on the bird on the pillar statue.


----------



## WildeHeart

Thank you!!! Going to pick up the headless bride for my boyfriends birthday this wednesday 

Saved me $50!!!


----------



## Whipped Scream

Thanks so much for the coupons. Going shopping soon........


----------



## guitarist155

yessss got my statue only $18 after coupon


----------



## RRguy

I'm going Friday to get a tombstone that I saw last week. It didn't have the usual skull, spiders, or "R I P" on it. It was pretty realistic except for a holographic image it had on it. I can take that off. At $30 retail, it should cost me about $18.


----------



## icetross911

I went to Micheal's today to use another 40% off coupon. While cashing out the lady told me that Michael's will be accepting ACMoore's 50% off coupons on Friday the 29th and Saturday the 30th of August. Basically, you can use the 40% off Michael's coupon on one item and the ACMoore's 50% off coupon at the same time and same transaction.......

Over the past few days I have purchased two of the three tombstones that Michaels has to offer this year. Going back tomorrow for the third. With the combo deal for the bust, I plan to pick up a few of them tomorrow as well. After tomorrow, I will have purchased many new items for my Halloween Haunt this year, all at a very good savings. Allowing me some extra money for other things (mostly wood and building materials)


----------



## RRguy

Oh, this sounds too good to be true. I just downloaded the ACMore coupon. I had to search for it. In the proccess I found this site.

Printable Coupons

It has coupons from several different stores including Walgreens & ACmore. Haven't checked it out yet, but I will when I have more time. Already have the Michaels coupon. I'm going to use them tomorrow.

Thanks, icetross911.


----------



## RRguy

I got my tombstone. It is 24" high X 15 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]½" wide X 2[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]½" [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]thick. It is made out of some hard material and kind of heavy. My son says that he thinks it is resin.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## SouthernBelle

nevermind ... it expired already


----------



## MikesTooLz

Here you guys go! This is a printable Joann Fabrics coupon, Michaels accepts competitor coupons. I just used this to buy the $79.99 Countdown to Halloween display at michaels. the coupon expires today buy joann fabrics sends out the 40% of coupons often, go to their website and sign up for the emails.

http://www.thewificar.com/images/JoannFabric.xps
If someone can convert it to a PDF im sure it would help some people that dont have windows vista or downloaded the free microsoft xps reader.


----------

